# People with experience with one eyed rats? Eye removal and care questions?



## JessYep (Apr 27, 2014)

So one of my rats has developed an awful eye infection. We(my Dad and I) were going through huge financial issues at the time but I was able to speak with my vet and set aside some money to take Luna in. It seems Luna had an abscess on on her forehead that has gone through her eye. The vet said she will need to have her eye removed. We weren't really prepared financially for surgery and luckily she completely understood. So she prescribed some oral medications and now Luna is improving . I'm 17 and my parents won't pay for the surgery. I guess it's time to go job hunting! I'll do whatever it takes for my babies. So my questions are, roughly how much will an eye removal cost? How do I stop Luna from scratching at her eye scab (right now)? Can one eyed rats live with other normal rats? Also, Luna is currently quarantined from her big sis. Both rats seem very sad that they are apart no matter how much I take each one out. Any advice? Thank you guys so much!


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

One-eyed rats can live exactly the same lives as two-eyed rats. Since rats are pretty much blind anyway the loss of an eye doesn't affect them too much. I've had two girls who got eye infections and both improved on antibiotics and didn't require surgery. I would watch and see but perhaps set money aside just incase surgery is required and at least you're part way there. Your vet may allow you to pay in instalments. As for price it really depends on the individual vet, it can vary so much from $100-$400 so check with your vet.


----------

